# push/pull crown?



## ormondgators (Nov 3, 2014)

very interested in purchasing either a solo/U2/MB but curious about them being a push/pull. any issues with the crown pulling out? my watches all are screw down and are typically worn without concern so I am concerned if worn as a daily wearer/beater the crown could pull out.


----------



## CaptLeslie (May 15, 2011)

The Solo is a screw down crown, and very robust! You should not have any issues with the security of the stem! The MB series has a pull out stem but is also very robust and is very secure! 
Cheers Jim


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

CaptLeslie said:


> The Solo is a screw down crown, and very robust! You should not have any issues with the security of the stem! The MB series has a pull out stem but is also very robust and is very secure!
> Cheers Jim


I just got the Topper MB and it is a push /pull.


----------



## geezerbutler (Feb 11, 2014)

My MBII has push/pull crown - I've never had a problem with pulling it accidentally. In fact I usually have to use a fingernail to pull it out for adjustment. Not really had a problem with the bezel adjustment crown moving either thanks to Roto-Click.


----------



## ormondgators (Nov 3, 2014)

just so I am clear:

solo-screw down crown
MB-push/pull, bezel roto-click
U2-unknown

thanks all


----------



## CaptLeslie (May 15, 2011)

U-2 is just like the MB, PUSH/pull. Cheers Jim


----------



## Jwalker9 (Feb 4, 2011)

Aside from the S500/S2000, I believe all the Bremont watches have transitioned to push/pull. I haven't handled a newer Solo lately, but the older ones did have a screw down crown. I've personally handled and reviewed most of the Bremont watches, had them all wet, worn them around, went through daily activities with them. I've yet to encounter a problem with moisture/seal integrity. Hope that helps!


----------



## topcat30093 (Jan 13, 2008)

Apart from the diving models. All new models now have the push/pull in crown.

My Solo was produced in 2010-11 and has the screw in crown.


----------



## Glacier (Oct 28, 2015)

For the JeanRichard reviews I read people saying push-pull will wear the crown stem down less, is that true?


----------



## genobd (Jul 23, 2009)

I have one of the newer Solos and it does not have a screw down crown. I've had no issues so far.


----------



## awildermode (Mar 23, 2015)

When did they get rid of the screw down? I think screw down crowns 'feels' more luxurious. But, I guess a push/pull makes it easier to manually wind and adjust.


----------



## filternozzle (Dec 19, 2015)

Personally I much prefer the screw down crown, really dont like the pull/push on my MBIII, I find it quite difficult to grip and pull.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

filternozzle said:


> Personally I much prefer the screw down crown, really dont like the pull/push on my MBIII, I find it quite difficult to grip and pull.


I'm finding this also. I'm having a hard time pulling it out.


----------

